# What vitamin or mineral supports ear cartilage?



## kennajo

What should I look for in the dog food I feed or suppliments I buy to help the ear leather stiffen up and stand?


----------



## BlackGSD

IMO, if the ears are going to stand on their own, they will. If they aren't, nothing you can fed them will make the ears stand. I've never had any problems with ears and a few my pups were fed some crappy food. (30+ years ago when no one knew any better, and that's all there was.)


----------



## Emoore

Kenna, if it's the dog in your avatar, I don't believe his ears are going to stand. He's 8 months old and his ears are quite floppy. Just love your dog. I've been looking for another soft-eared GSD. If you don't want him, send him on the first bus to Dallas!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I have never had to deal with floppy ears until Koda. 
Koda gets all this:


----------



## msvette2u

Emoore said:


> Kenna, if it's the dog in your avatar, I don't believe his ears are going to stand. He's 8 months old and his ears are quite floppy. Just love your dog. I've been looking for another soft-eared GSD. If you don't want him, send him on the first bus to Dallas!


I agree...it's really too late to get them to stand, just feed him a good quality food and accept him like he is. He's very adorable just like that!


----------



## kennajo

I believe I'll keep him. The picture wasn't a recent picture either. I will post one later. One ear has come up & the other is half mast.


----------



## kennajo

picture of Rocky this past weekend


----------



## Lucy Dog

Have you tried taping them?

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Kittilicious

*Just whining*

I think he looks cute either way!


----------



## kennajo

just showing that he really does make me laugh everyday and I do love him....hehehehe


----------



## wildwolf60

*To Kennajo:*

I had one GSD years ago whose ears did not want to stand up- my vet at the time told me to feed clovite- a supplement. Said it was good for his cartilage, and other things. Pup was just over 6 months old, possibly even at 8 months. I started feeding the clovite and his ears did finally come up and they were very strong. It's a granule type supplement, yellow in color. I think you can google it and find some still. Can't hurt! 
BTW, he loved the taste, and kept trying to get into where I stored it, lol
Good luck!


----------

